# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  >  Sigma Gsm Orion Mini

## paulk

Πωλείται Gsm orion mini μαζί με την κεραία.
Το αγόρασα πριν ένα χρόνο.
Το δίνω επειδή το αντικατέστησα με το Ixion IP της sigma.

Το πήρα 110 ευρώ και το δίνω 75 ευρώ. 
Είναι σε άψογη λειτουργική κατάσταση. 
Συνεργάζεται με όλες τις μάρκες συναγερμού.
Μαζί δίνω και το cd για τον προγραμματισμό μέσω υπολογιστή.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μου στείλει μήνυμα.
Αποστολή με courier με έξοδα του παραλήπτη.

----------

